# Send Thanks button turned off



## Prism (Jun 9, 2018)

Has anyone else run into this?
About two weeks ago my “Send thanks for tip” button was turned off. I generally take a break for coffer and check my tips then & send thanks to my tipped riders then. Uber has since turned the button off (it’s still there but grayed out).

The other day I contacted Uber & asked about it and got back the standard “We can’t answer every text we get” boilerplate excuse but no answer. This morning, on the way to the airport I told a woman about the fact I can’t even send a thanks for my tips now. She said she added a tip for a driver the other day and got a thanks for the tip back, & thought it was nice.

SO - this tells me that Uber is selectively turning off some driver’s ability to send a thanks and leaving others on. I’m getting really sick of uber’s Games!

Hope everyone has a nice day here.
Paul


----------



## Clarity (Sep 20, 2018)

Did you try rebooting your phone and reinstalling the app? Also sometimes I think mine is grayed out only to realize I had already thanked that person.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Prism said:


> Uber is selectively turning off some driver’s ability to send a thanks and leaving others on.


When Uber steals half your tip, they do the courtesy of thanking the customer for you.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

For the last week, the app has been having intermittent issues, for example sometimes trip details will load, some times it won't. I wouldn't read too much into this aside from their utter incompetence as a technology company.


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

Prism said:


> Has anyone else run into this?
> About two weeks ago my “Send thanks for tip” button was turned off. I generally take a break for coffer and check my tips then & send thanks to my tipped riders then. Uber has since turned the button off (it’s still there but grayed out).
> 
> The other day I contacted Uber & asked about it and got back the standard “We can’t answer every text we get” boilerplate excuse but no answer. This morning, on the way to the airport I told a woman about the fact I can’t even send a thanks for my tips now. She said she added a tip for a driver the other day and got a thanks for the tip back, & thought it was nice.
> ...


You can still send the thanks from the earnings details screen. Just touch the unfilled heart symbol that says Send thanks for tip. The large blue button on the order details page has been removed. Not sure why the engineer decided that they needed to remove this.


----------



## Barryz (May 11, 2018)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> You can still send the thanks from the earnings details screen. Just touch the unfilled heart symbol that says Send thanks for tip. The large blue button on the order details page has been removed. Not sure why the engineer decided that they needed to remove this.


Thank you for this, I am having the same issue. I just upgraded phones, from a Samsung S10 to an S20. The S10 still shows the blue button, the S20 has it grayed out. Both are running the same version of the app.


----------



## Ben4given (Jan 26, 2020)

PMFJI as I couldn’t resist the “engineer response.” I have something similar after not receiving a no/show fee accompanied by “sorry for the inconvenience, here are some Uber points” (that might help toward the $750 Diamond Bonus 🤔)
Anyway, the bonus points never showed up. I sent screenshots showing my rides corresponding to earned points and was told “oh, they’re there but you can’t see them” (re: The Emperor’s New Clothes)


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

I don't give a crap about that button. It's been greyed out for a couple weeks. What they should fix is the tips I have mysteriously never appear 3-4 times a week lately. Some will appear a few days later after I message them 10 times asking if it was removed receiving a no confirmation canned response. Some don't appear at all and I don't think they are being removed by the customer. It used to be something that occurred once every 6 months, now it's weekly.


----------

